# CM Punk says he is open to returning to wrestling, but would only go to NJPW



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Punk vs Bryan one last time?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Punk in the G1 :woo


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

> “Don’t be so negative,” said Punk. “Whether you want to admit it or not, there is something in your life that you want to pursue that you’re afraid of – don’t be afraid of it. Don’t be so negative. Haters only hate up, no one is ever worried about someone below them. They’re not talking s--- about people below them. When people see somebody going for what they want and living this dream, that’s when they hate on it. Just level up and focus on yourself.”


:clap This describes a lot of people on here. 

Larry Talbot going over big time in this interview. :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

"When I started wrestling I never wanted to go to WWE" what a load of horse shit. FFS who's gonna believe that? 

Punk will be back in wwe. Bank On It. They all come back. Plus Punk would have wwe by the balls when it came to his contract. He would for sure get what he wants.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Good for CM Punk for wanting to take a step closer to pursue his boyhood dream


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Interesting.... Before he was talking more like he was DONE with wrestling. Wonder with feeling healthy for the first time in a long time suddenly jump started that itch again. And NJPW would definitely benefit from all of it.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

CM PUNK will return to WWE, if Bret did CM PUNK will as well.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> *"When I started wrestling I never wanted to go to WWE" what a load of horse shit. FFS who's gonna believe that? *
> 
> Punk will be back in wwe. Bank On It. They all come back. Plus Punk would have wwe by the balls when it came to his contract. He would for sure get what he wants.


So you know more about his hopes and dreams than the man himself? 

Its very feasible for a young wrestler to want to go and succeed in Japan, especially when he sees his heroes like Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho and Chris Benoit doing it.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Punk trained his whole life to be a wrestler, he has a passion for wrestling and that will never go. It's the WWE that he has a problem with and as much as I would love it I don't think he'll ever come back.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Imagine if Punk and R0idback end up working for the same company again.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

If the plan was for Punk to leave WWE, go to UFC, make a splash, and come back to WWE a bigger deal than ever years hence as a main event special attraction (combining Brock Lesnar type appeal and Punk's own Pipebomb momentum) - I would have scripted it to go down exactly how things have proceeded thus far.


1. This isn't scripted. This is real life. It's not an elaborate "work" or "plan" by Vince, i'm not saying that by any means.


2. Doesn't matter. He's saying and doing all the right things at the right time. If and when he decides to come back to WWE - I believe it will be a return as big as The Rock in 2011 or Lesnar in 2012, if not bigger.


Looking forward to his fight in UFC. I hope he wins, and I hope he talks endless shit to his opponent afterwards.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I would die from happiness if he went to NJPW


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> So you know more about his hopes and dreams than the man himself?
> 
> Its very feasible for a young wrestler to want to go and succeed in Japan, especially when he sees his heroes like Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho and Chris Benoit doing it.


He has stated several times before he walked out that his dream in pro wrestling was to always main event WM.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Punk Vs. Ibushi! :mark:

- Vic


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think some still expected him to crawl back to WWE. Like, he wasn't just talking out of his ass. He HATES the WWE.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> I think some still expected him to crawl back to WWE. Like, he wasn't just talking out of his ass. He HATES the WWE.


Bret Hart HATED WWE, came back 
Ultimate Warrior HATED WWE, came back
Brock Lesner HATED wwe, came back with the best contract a wrestler could want
Bruno samartino HATED wwe, came back
Austin walked out on wwe HATED them, came back. 


Point being they ALL come back. Punk will be back in wwe. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Interesting.... Before he was talking more like he was DONE with wrestling. Wonder with feeling healthy for the first time in a long time suddenly jump started that itch again. And NJPW would definitely benefit from all of it.


I suspect it's more to do with having an exit plan if everything in UFC goes horribly wrong, NJPW would pay him tons to do something he knows he can already succeed at so he'd be able to go and lick his wounds, get his pride massaged by being the big dog again and fill his pockets up.

That isn't even a dig, he'd be a moron to not consider this weekend is going to go awfully and have a back up plan in a setting he know he is a success in.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Vårmakos said:


> Imagine if Punk and R0idback end up working for the same company again.


They'd work Strong Style against each other, alright.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

So he´s opening a door as a backup plan when he gets beat decisively in MMA


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

He's obviously not confident in his MMA career.

Punk vs Ryback again!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is the news I wait for, in regards to CM Punk or an ROH return for the odd match just for his passion.*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Punk vs Bryan in Japan do it


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Wont surprise me one bit if hes in the WWE again within the next 2 years. Hes got a few good years at the top of the card left in the tank, his comeback would be huge and his UFC career is highly unlikely to have much of a future (assuming he doesnt get annihilated this weekend already, which is very possible.)

It just makes a lot more sense to come back to wrestling than it does to get your ass legit kicked, or stay at home away from the thing that got you where you are, when you are only 37 years old.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope he does. I hope the guy gets to do whatever he wants to do. I respect him highly, most people already know. 

But I don't see him coming back to the WWE unless they ask him or try to reach out to him. Punk will go anywhere else and succeed. ROH? NJPW? Hell, Chikara? I could see him going anywhere else before he goes to the WWE again. 

That's cool with me.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

In all honesty, Punks no longer needed in WWE, back when he was at the top of his game in WWE there was nobody else in the company on his level full time other then Cena and Jericho. But now we got Owens, Rollins and AJ and all three of those guys >>>> Punk so I don't care if he returns or not.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> :clap This describes a lot of people on here.
> 
> Larry Talbot going over big time in this interview. :mark:


There's an old saying about how you know you haven't been a success in life until people start to hate you


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

People forgot if punk goes back to wwe then he would most likely get the contract he wants and would have full control. 

I can see wwe giving him a Brock lesnar type deal. He won't et paid as much as Brock but it be more than he was getting. Plus he will probably get a guarantee WM main event written in his contract as well if he came back.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Get Ryback signed up and relive the Punk/Ryback feud since Mr Brooks was so fond of working with him.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I want Daniel Bryan in New Japan. People will call me a "selfish fan" or whatever, but I don't give a shit. As far as I know, every doctor has cleared him to wrestle except WWE's doctor.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Bret Hart HATED WWE, came back
> Ultimate Warrior HATED WWE, came back
> Brock Lesner HATED wwe, came back with the best contract a wrestler could want
> Bruno samartino HATED wwe, came back
> ...


I should clarify, there's a difference between coming back to accept a sack with a dollar sign on it and do nothing, like Warrior, Bruno, Bret, etc, did and coming back to work for them in the sense that people think Punk will. Punk will never wrestle another match for WWE, in my opinion, I fully believe him on that. He has very legitimate reasons why he won't, he's pretty deadset on his stance, and most importantly, he doesn't need to work for them ever again. If they wanted to put him in the HOF and hand him money, I'm sure he'd accept that down the line. But work matches for them? No. 

Austin was practically done wrestling by the time he walked out. Brock walked out on the business more so than the WWE, he didn't have a huge, huge falling out with them as Punk did. And they pay him 5 million dollars a year to show up 5 times, so who's not going to work that? They'd never give Punk that deal.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> I should clarify, there's a difference between coming back to accept a sack with a dollar sign on it and do nothing, like Warrior, Bruno, Bret, etc, did and coming back to work for them in the sense that people think Punk will. Punk will never wrestle another match for WWE, in my opinion, I fully believe him on that. He has very legitimate reasons why he won't, he's pretty deadset on his stance, and most importantly, he doesn't need to work for them ever again. If they wanted to put him in the HOF and hand him money, I'm sure he'd accept that down the line. But work matches for them? No.
> .


 that's your opinion and I respect that but IMO if you don't think Punk would accept a sack with a $ sign on it then you are out of your mind. You have to remember cm punk is not only just an asshole but he is a business man. He would have to be pretty stupid to not see the business that his return could bring. CM Punk returning to wwe now would give him everything he wanted before he walked out and much more. I truly believe he will be back in wwe and pretty soon. I predict the night after wm34 the latest.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

If youre a punk fan you want him to

-win a hard fought controversial decision. That way he says he won but realizes that he wont make it far in mma

-signs with new japan for 2 years

-comes back to wwe


----------



## Big Salad (Aug 31, 2016)

Sounds to me like Phil realizes his UFC dream is about to turn into a nightmare, and it's almost time to crawl back into the wrestling ring.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds like he's realizing that he's not cut-out for UFC at this point in his life. Anyway, NJPW would obviously jump at the chance to have him perform for them.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

He's not going to NJPW. He won't waste his time in a promotion that doesn't matter. He's just positioning himself for a big part time contract with the WWE.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

knows he's getting KTFO at UFC 203, planning ahead.

Also mentions Benoit. Not going to WWE.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He's never going to wrestle again.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't see an actual quote from him specifically saying he'd consider going to Japan NOW, just that he envisioned that when he was younger. Does anyone have the exact context and full quote?

I always thought that this was likely, though. They could pay him big (though not as big as the WWE) and he could have exactly the kind of schedule he'd want. It'd get NJPW attention, and it just seems like a Gedo thing to do. I'd bet on it happening, especially because Omega is the type who would feud with him.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Gainn_Damage said:


> knows he's getting KTFO at UFC 203, planning ahead.
> 
> Also mentions Benoit. Not going to WWE.


This motherfucker doesn't look like a stable guy. He has shark eyes, soulless.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

This is all just a long con - he will win a few UFC matches and then return with legitimacy to face and beat Brock at Wrestlemania...


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I see NJPW in his future, yeah. I'm sure that they'd be salivating over picking up a mainstream American star so that they can continue to expand their American audience. ROH, likewise, would benefit just by having his name on a few things. It'd be good for the industry, even if he's only there long enough to have a few high profile matches and put some people over.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Soon...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CM Punk in NJPW :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Relax Punk. No need to put out the feelers already. Even if you get your face smashed in on Saturday, piss hot afterwards and run out of other career options; Vince will still bend over for you, and give you five million dollars for 8 appearances per year. :grin2:


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

Two of Punk's biggest complaints while in WWE was the fact he was never at home and the fact he worked hurt.

Moving thousands of miles from home and working a much tougher style seems to contradict everything he holds dear. I can't imagine the state of Punks body after something like the G1 where he would have to work 12-15 highly intense matches over a 3 week period. Tanahashi separated his shoulder and he still worked a full schedule.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*He's never returning to the WWE. 

Pro wrestling for another company? Maybe.

WWE? Don't see it ever happening, not to be a wrestler anyway.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

In other words I could re-script this like this...

PUNK: "After I get my ass beat and humiliated in UFC, I'm going to have to go back to "fake wrestling". Since I burned my bridges with Vinnie Mac, I'll have to wrestle in Japan. All the fans I told to get lives and move on, please support me. I know you will because you're all such losers." 

INTERVIEWER: "Punk, audio is still recording." 

PUNK: "I know you will because you're all such winners."



ElTerrible said:


> Relax Punk. No need to put out the feelers already. Even if you get your face smashed in on Saturday, piss hot afterwards and run out of other career options; Vince will still bend over for you, and give you five million dollars for 8 appearances per year. :grin2:












They'll wait for him to come crawling back to them after toiling in Japan then offer him even less than Japan was paying.



Littbarski said:


> Two of Punk's biggest complaints while in WWE was the fact he was never at home and the fact he worked hurt.
> 
> Moving thousands of miles from home and working a much tougher style seems to contradict everything he holds dear. I can't imagine the state of Punks body after something like the G1 where he would have to work 12-15 highly intense matches over a 3 week period. Tanahashi separated his shoulder and he still worked a full schedule.


Hope April likes sushi.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool. More power to him. You can't help but respect his accomplishments and willingness to commit himself to MMA at an elite level knowing full well that he could fail at it. I'm glad that he's not one of those dependent types waiting for WWE's phonecall. Live life to it's fullest... on YOUR terms. Punk doesn't owe anyone shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Littbarski said:


> Two of Punk's biggest complaints while in WWE was the fact he was never at home and the fact he worked hurt.
> 
> Moving thousands of miles from home and working a much tougher style seems to contradict everything he holds dear. I can't imagine the state of Punks body after something like the G1 where he would have to work 12-15 highly intense matches over a 3 week period. Tanahashi separated his shoulder and he still worked a full schedule.



New Japan guys wrestle an average of 15 singles matches a year (maybe even less depending on where they are on the card), everything else is tag matches where they don't have to put in as much work. Whereas WWE guys wrestle 100+ single matches a year.

For reference, in 2015: Okada had 18 singles matches; Ambrose had 143 singles matches.

G1 may be taxing on the body, but WWE is far, far worse.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> In other words I could re-script this like this...
> 
> PUNK: "After I get my ass beat and humiliated in UFC, I'm going to have to go back to "fake wrestling". Since I burned my bridges with Vinnie Mac, I'll have to wrestle in Japan. All the fans I told to get lives and move on, please support me. I know you will because you're all such losers."
> 
> ...


yeah i feel ya, dudes a bitch, if he legit said that (i want to go to njpw) i'll lose all respect for the man, what a poser (didn't he more or less promise ufc was his life now ?)

i could do an entire rant about his manhood when it comes to sucking up to '' those fans'' (something i didn't think he'd ever do) but i aint got the energy right now and it's probably not even real

edit: probably should point out when i say ''those fans'' i don't mean the Japanese fans  i have no issue with them.. my beef is with the sjw's who think ''it needs to be foreign too good / you have to go to new japan to be good...'' if that was even close to the truth wwe would be getting tna ratings /attention and we'd all be watching new japan ...

hey, what do you know i did half the rant after all  XD.... i kinda had too.. didn't to want hear a bunch of ''you wacist'' comments...


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Okay, that good to know. The possibilities of matches he can have over there are endless if he goes through with it, plus he’d stand a better chance of main eventing NJPW’s biggest event than main eventing Wrestlemania. And that ROH appearance he’d probably make because of the current partnership with NJPW and ROH. Just proof that Punk doesn’t need WWE, it’s the WWE that needs Punk. Hope he does well in his UFC fight. Respect him for trying MMA, as well as trying to get away from WWE. That sentiment isn’t shared by some UFC fans, though hopefully they’ll come around someday.



2K JAY said:


> I want Daniel Bryan in New Japan. People will call me a "selfish fan" or whatever, but I don't give a shit. As far as I know, every doctor has cleared him to wrestle except WWE's doctor.


You know, if he’s genuinely healthy and there is no risk of further injuries or seizures and he’s mentally stable, I would be okay if he showed up in NJPW.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

NJPW always seemed like a spot I could see Punk if he decided to comeback to Pro Wrestling, and ROH. He could even do both since they have a partnership and of course he be highly successful since he was a star in the WWE.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

6 pages in and no one's pointed out that he never actually said he'd go to New Japan and that Pro Wrestling Zero1 and NJPW aren't the same company?

Zero1 is the one Hashimoto founded.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

He's going to get knocked the fuck out in UFC.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Delsin Rowe said:


> He's going to get knocked the fuck out in UFC.


and it's going to be hard to have sympathy, UFC aint no joke man, and if this becomes public (that his going back to pro wrestling) alot of dudes are going to be reaching out to old mate, begging him to knock punk out...

i know i would be :lmao

alot of those ufc guys will see it as disrespect...kinda like how punk felt rock coming back the way he did was disrespect (and rock was way more in the ''right'' than punk with his ufc deal....) 

this does make the fight more interesting though, so theirs that


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah when he'll become IWGP Champ, Bring him back to NXT.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Sounds like he's not actually delusional and is fully aware that he will get choked out in the first round tomorrow. I actually wanted to root for Punk, but the fact that he would already make a comment hinting at a return to pro wrestling is beyond annoying.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> In other words I could re-script this like this...
> 
> PUNK: "After I get my ass beat and humiliated in UFC, I'm going to have to go back to "fake wrestling". Since I burned my bridges with Vinnie Mac, I'll have to wrestle in Japan. All the fans I told to get lives and move on, please support me. I know you will because you're all such losers."
> 
> ...


*I can't believe people are still this mad at Punk. :lol

Anyways, the article didn't really say anything about New Japan. Only Japanese company mentioned was Zero-1, which is not NJPW. In all honesty, what ever Punk does, I'll be glad for him, so long as it makes him happy.*


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

^Right, dude is actually taking a chance at something in life and putting himself out there. Good for him. Not many people have guts like that.

Even better for him that he has plenty of other options also. It's an enviable position, and there's no need to resent that.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

I love that so many people shit on Punk for doing something they wouldn't dare do. He wanted to try MMA, he had the money so he got training and now he's in the UFC. Everyone's calling him a pussy but anyone willing to step in a cage with a trained fighter isn't a pussy. And sitting there creaming your pants over the thought of Punk losing a fight is so pathetic, who hurt you? Don't you have anything better to do?

I hope he wins his fight tomorrow and then rolls up in New Japan. And then maybe he can come and do commentary for ROH in his spare time. Then retire in a few years and become a commentator for both. That would be an absolute dream.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> He wanted to try MMA, he had the money so he got training and now he's in the UFC.


Then he should STFU about returning to pro wrestling while he's there.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Punk/Tanahashi, Punk/Okada, Punk/Naito, Punk/Ishii, Punk/Shibata, Punk/Omega, the list goes on and on, there's just so many epic matches that could be made if he went to New Japan :trips8


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Imagine if Punk's UFC career doesn't go well, and he actually does go to NJPW? If he returns to wresting which he likely will do at some time, NJPW is probably his most likely destination.

And if Bryan is actually serious about not giving up on wrestling and still believes that he can wrestle, then what if he goes there after his WWE contract ends?

The two most popular stars WWE has had in the last 7-8 years are main eventing in a foreign company. Seems insane.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Cole Phelps said:


> yeah i feel ya, dudes a bitch, if he legit said that (i want to go to njpw) i'll lose all respect for the man, what a poser (didn't he more or less promise ufc was his life now ?)
> 
> i could do an entire rant about his manhood when it comes to sucking up to '' those fans'' (something i didn't think he'd ever do) but i aint got the energy right now and it's probably not even real
> 
> ...


Whats your beef with NJPW? Have you ever watched them in your life? I highly doubt it. 

WWE is more popular than them because they are an international company and are way richer and have been around for a very long time. But claiming WWE is better just because they are more well known and make more money is claiming Batman vs Superman is the best film of all time just because it made the most money at box office, despite being a shit movie.

Anyone who has watched NJPW knows that when it comes to big time matchups and that big fight feel they are miles ahead of the WWE.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> The two most popular stars WWE has had in the last 7-8 years are main eventing in a foreign company. Seems insane.


Cena is going to New Japan?


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Keep your eye out for 2017 WWE PPV's and/or Raw events in Chicago.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

God no, just stay retired, please Punk! You said you're done with wrestling so do your MMA stuff and everything is alright..


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Shibata would hit him harder than Mickey Gall is going to.



Littbarski said:


> Two of Punk's biggest complaints while in WWE was the fact he was never at home and the fact he worked hurt.
> 
> Moving thousands of miles from home and working a much tougher style seems to contradict everything he holds dear. I can't imagine the state of Punks body after something like the G1 where he would have to work 12-15 highly intense matches over a 3 week period. Tanahashi separated his shoulder and he still worked a full schedule.


He also had serious issue with not being allowed to have his own sponsors on his trunks and being classified as an independent contractor...both of which applies to him in the UFC.

It's best to not try and look to deep into Punk's grievances. People like to see him as a martyr, but a lot of the stuff, like anyone, was more self-serving than altruistic.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm just imagining the reaction if he makes a surprise return to wrestling at BOLA 2017


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Haters only hate up,


You mean the way Punk hates on Triple H and Vince because they didn't continue pushing Punk as Numero Uno after he failed to move the needle very much as champ?

The lack of self-awareness on Punk's part is classic.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> You mean the way Punk hates on Triple H and Vince because they didn't continue pushing Punk as Numero Uno after he failed to move the needle very much as champ?
> 
> The lack of self-awareness on Punk's part is classic.


*I think it's actually more like the hate you're showing, just because Punk called WWE idiots for killing his momentum, despite being the hottest act they had at the time. *


----------



## ElDiablioBlanca (Sep 8, 2016)

Holy tits, if I saw Punk vs Okada I would legitimately lose my mind.

Scratch that

Punk v Okada OR Punk v Omega OR Punk v Naito OR Punk v Bullet Club in general. Froth


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Step 1 to his WWE return.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> The lack of self-awareness on Punk's *haters* part is classic.


Fixed.

Hmmm maybe things would have been different if HHH didn't go over Punk in 2011 killing his momentum making him look like an also ran?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

CM Punk without straight up admitting it kinda hinted he was jealous over Brock Lesnar's contract, so I think he's hoping that if he is semi-successful in the UFC he can go back to the WWE on his own terms. He never got his Wrestlemania Main Event moment and no matter what he says that's what he always wanted.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

his a ****** for sucking up to the geeks, next he'll be praising bayley 

maybe he could become a citizen of japan next ? the geeks will love that,


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Any place where I won't see him is great.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> You mean the way Punk hates on Triple H and Vince because they didn't continue pushing Punk as Numero Uno after he failed to move the needle very much as champ?
> 
> .


This is very true. Punk was successful but wasn't as successful as some people make him out to be when he was here. I can see why Vince didn't make him champ again so soon after his long title run. Bryan in the 4 months that he was the guy in 2014 did more business then Punk did in the 434 days as champ.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> CM Punk without straight up admitting it kinda hinted he was jealous over Brock Lesnar's contract, so I think he's hoping that if he is semi-successful in the UFC he can go back to the WWE on his own terms. He never got his Wrestlemania Main Event moment and no matter what he says that's what he always wanted.


Exactly that was Punks dream was to always main event a WM. Thats why I think he is full of crap when saying he never wanted to be in WWE. Punk wont be nearly as successful as Brock was in UFC, but I think Punk will make a big enough boom to get the contract he wants when he comes back to WWE. Vince needs Punk more than Punk needs him. I can very well see Punk getting a somewhat similar contract to Brocks. Not getting paid as much as Brock but enough to Punks liking and having it in writing that he gets to main event a WM.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

He's probably gonna have no choice. I'm not even sure he gets past this Mickey Gall guy.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Why does that sound batshit crazy to me?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I know the kind of guy he is and why he's done the things the way he has. He's afraid. Afraid that if he didn't burn his WWE bridges to the ground the he wouldn't have given UFC his full energy. Because if it didn't work out he could always go back. And now I think reality is setting in. His age and experience don't lend to a long MMA carrer. So he turning his eyes back to wrestling.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Crimson Mask said:


> I know the kind of guy he is and why he's done the things the way he has. He's afraid. Afraid that if he didn't burn his WWE bridges to the ground the he wouldn't have given UFC his full energy. Because if it didn't work out he could always go back. And now I think reality is setting in. His age and experience don't lend to a long MMA carrer. So he turning his eyes back to wrestling.


which is fine but be honest about it, that's why this story ticks me off, he was acting like he was ''ufc for life'' and shit...he said ''i'm done with pro wrestling'' many times... he shouldn't of done that, it makes him look like a lying bitch


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Has he ever commented on Lucha Underground? Would he consider doing something there or does he deem it beneath him?


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol what is his gimmick going to be? Old failed American wrestler who shat on his colleagues and got his ass got beat in MMA? Yay ticket sales


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

It does make me wonder who else will he rip off in japan?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Go away u fake tough guy. Sport another Gracie hoodie u phony. Dont poison NJPW. 

Historically the japanese fans cant stand wrestlers who have been exposed in shoot fights.


----------



## Fluffkin (Feb 12, 2015)

Some posters here have made valid arguments. This guy has reduced himself to a joke. Nobody would give a crap about him in Japan. He should just join Marvel's comic book team.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Punk still great talker, and i think he could wrestle great in NJPW


----------



## riggyr (Jan 7, 2014)

Punk's future is tied to Gall. If Gall keeps on wining and dominating then it gives Punk back some credibility. Punk needs to fight the guy Gall fought prior and hope to go the distance. Then go to NJPW.


----------



## vitaminb1 (Sep 11, 2016)

riggyr said:


> Punk's future is tied to Gall. If Gall keeps on wining and dominating then it gives Punk back some credibility. Punk needs to fight the guy Gall fought prior and hope to go the distance. Then go to NJPW.


Exactly what I said, let Punk fight that guy, it's clear they stitched Punk up with Gall, he had no chance against him and I think Punk was used to put Gall over with the mainstream audience, which has worked.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Punk's ego pretty much guarantees he'll be back in the WWE. He loves the big stage and spotlight and only the WWE can offer that. He'll get bored wrestling for someone else. 

All Punk wants is to feel appreciated by Vince McMahon. I don't know how Vince achieves that, but I'm hoping they can work something out. Maybe give CM Punk guaranteed time off.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Fluffkin said:


> Some posters here have made valid arguments. This guy has reduced himself to a joke. Nobody would give a crap about him in Japan. He should just join Marvel's comic book team.


I take it you haven't read his Drax book. He's about as good there as he is in UFC. He's a one trick pony.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Good. Maybe all his crying about his poor treatment and his delusion that holding a belt was fucking real will help him out when he's getting electrocuted while being set on fire living out his dream for 1/10 the the money.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Calling it now - Royal Rumble 2017 #30 Entrant unk


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Punk made $500k off one fight. He didn't have to play politics,travel on the road for 300 days, was actually allowed to heal his injuries. The difference in lifestyle and money is better compare to pro wrestling.

I think New Japan schedule and lifestyle is better suited for Punk than WWE. WWE is a mess and slave ship. I doubt any wrestler is truly happy in the WWE.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Punk needs wrestling, wrestling doesn't need him though it could use him well. When Punk signed up to UFC he was showing the middle finger to Vince. It was his way of saying that he doesn't need him, so he ventured into projects in Marvel and UFC.

Punk is a reputable name, but it was WWE that gave him the platform to build his brand and name recognition. They turned him into a draw. 

Punk going to Japan would be a nice change, he can actually bring a lot of eyes to that product. Guys like Okada, Tanahashi, Omega can all benefit from wrestling Punk. Heck Punk as the new Bullet Club leader would set things ablaze, especially if there is cross promotion interactions. Although Omega is doing well, Punk will catapult the faction on the level of NWO and DX. He could wrestle a more edgy MMA style. 

However WWE is Punk's true home, that is where he should be. WWE invested heavily on building up his brand and for a time things were looking good with Punk, Bryan and Cena as the top faces in late 2013. They had 3 reputable draws, but then by 2014 Punk and Bryan have left a huge vacuum in the product and you can feel it by the change of the crowd. The product just isn't as lively as it was. Now WWE is struggling to fill the void they left. They tried to force push Reigns to make up for lost ground, but he didn't capture the audiences imagination and largely got booed. Bryan and Punk are the last great faces they created.

Ideally if Punk does want to return to wrestling, I say he shouldgo to NJPW and become the Bullet Club leader. Then he should help revive the Indy scene by also going to ROH and other promotions. Wrestle in NJPW until WrestleKingdom and then join WWE secretly in 2018 and show up in the Royal Rumble unannounced and get the Wrestlemania main event he always wanted.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Yeah, Punk has no reason to go back to WWE. Just because he got his ass best in UFC, doesn't mean that he now wants to deal with the shitty backstage environment, the horrible politics, & McMahon BS again.

If he returns to wrestling, he'll most likely go to ROH, or NJPW.*


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

Punk's not the type who craves money like some. He lives on very little. This is a known fact with him. So those saying he'd be working for less apparently don't understand Punk.

Punk would very much work for ROH or NJPW, and NJPW will give him a good deal making a lot of money. Not a million dollar contract, but more money than most of us will ever see a year.

If Punk still has it, then fuck yeah I'd love to see him in NJPW. HE's be a great BC leader. Punk in the G1. Punk in a big match at the Dome. 

It's a much lighter schedule and he wouldn't have to work the WWE style anymore. For some one like Punk it's nothing buy a win for him.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

who can believe him as a fighter after Saturday... hes done


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> *Sounds like he's not actually delusional and is fully aware that he will get choked out in the first round tomorrow*. I actually wanted to root for Punk, but the fact that he would already make a comment hinting at a return to pro wrestling is beyond annoying.


almost as if u saw into the future


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

MAN if only tna has been run right and been sold to spike TV like Dixie should of done, maybe they would turned it around and punk would of come to TNA. Though then again I can see it going down like this. Though Punk is not that smart, and would hate TNA even though the people he hated in TNA would all be long gone. I really don't get people like Punk's train of though. "Well the wwe did me wrong so fuck all wrestling promotions not named wwe as well". Until now though.


----------

